# Lacoste: A touch of pink



## dreams (Oct 25, 2005)

I apologise if there has been a similar topic but my search option is not opening for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So have any of you tried it???? I just LOVE the smell! I did think it was a bit pricy (for me) but I think it was worth it....


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

I did a search for you and all I found was you mentioning the name Lacoste and someone else talking about another one that Lacoste made.

I'd love to know what this smells like. Can you describe it or tell me what fragrance notes it has?
I am always looking out for new smells. I only have 8 different ones and about 20 different samples so my collection is very small.
Thanks!


----------



## dreams (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for searching! 

Well the smell is kind of sweet and subtle but strong in its own way...(if that makes ANY sense) It stays on for a LONG time...And I mean LONG...Like if you spray once/twice it could last 2 weeks (obviously we'd like to take a shower and stuff..lol) 

I have nno idea about fragrance notes.....


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

This sounds like a smell I need to check out!!!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Incus (Oct 29, 2005)

I LOVE lacoste touch of pink! It smells fresh ... and oh so nice! Its definately one of my faves! I love that and Ralph (by ralph lauren)


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

hate lacoste because of P&G and i dont like the smell so much


----------

